# اعمال فنيه واشغال يدويه



## mira fady (30 يناير 2007)

اسمحو لي باقتراح صغنون ؟ يا ترى ممكن يتفتح منتدى جديد للاعمال الفنية تظهر فية مهارات و مواهب البنات و الولاد و حتى طرق تعليمها يعني مثلا اللي بيعرف يعمل عجينة السراميك و التشكيلات و مرفق صور او الرسم على الزجاج, المصنوعات الجلدية , الشموع , الاكسسوار , النحاس , الاركت , النحت , الشموع , كروشيه الخ الخ 
سواء صور او طريقة تعليم
و لو كدة باذن الله هكون من اول المشاركين فيه  
يا ريت تقولولي رايكم


----------



## دوللى (3 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع حلو بجد عشان يبقى فى مجال نعرض فية المواهب بتاعتنا


----------



## mira fady (3 فبراير 2007)




----------



## jim_halim (4 فبراير 2007)

سلام و نعمة ... 

إقتراح جميل فعلاً ... 

و لو في إقتراحات للديكور كمان يبقي جميل قوي ... 

و فعلاً ها يبقي موضوع لذيذ و مفيد ..


----------



## mira fady (5 فبراير 2007)

ايوة ياريت يا جيم بس محدش عبرنا فى الاقتراح ده


----------



## merola (16 فبراير 2007)

انا وافقة يا ميرا و انا اول واحدة حشارك فية


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2007)

اقتراحك حلو اوى هو صغنون فى الاسم لكن كبير فى الحجم بيشمل حاجات كتير وفى نفس الوقت مفيد بانجاح يارب


----------



## عماد جورج (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعمال فنيه واشغال يدويه*

اريد تصميمات اركت مجسمه تنفذ بورشة الكنيسةتوزع هديا اسقفنا بيحب الاعمال اليدوية
:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعمال فنيه واشغال يدويه*

أقتراحك جميل ومفيد يا ميرا ........... ويا ريت يتنفذ لانه بالتأكيد هيفيد ناس كتير وينمى مواهبهم ....وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## totty (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعمال فنيه واشغال يدويه*

ايوه اعملوا بقه

نفسى اتعلم الحاجات دى اووووووووى​


----------



## ارووجة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعمال فنيه واشغال يدويه*

فكرة حلوة كتير
وانارح كون برضو من اول المشتركات
ان شاءلله

ربنا معاك


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعمال فنيه واشغال يدويه*

لية يجماعة منكبرش الاقتراح ويبقي قسم لاعمال الشباب والتدريب ​


----------



## وردة بستان (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعمال فنيه واشغال يدويه*

شكرآ لكم


----------



## drmina26 (13 يوليو 2008)

هل يوجد عند أحد أى أفكار إذا كان عندكم أى أفكار للأعمال الأركت أرجو مشاهدتها لإنى مهتم جدا بشغل الأركت


----------



## drmina26 (13 يوليو 2008)

هل يوجد احد عنده أى أشكال صلبان أركت موجود الأن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

